# eRepublik



## Wonnechen (8. März 2011)

Servus liebe Leute,
ich wollte euch auf mein aktuelles lieblings-Browsergame aufmerksam machen. Vielleicht wird ja der ein oder andere länger bleiben. Ich würd mich freuen ;x) [ab lvl 10 bekomm man geworbene Spieler angerechnet und erhält dafür eine Medaille]

Also worum geht's?
Ihr seid Bürger eines Staates in der "Neuen Welt". Alle Staaten und ihre Grenzen sind den real existierenden nachempfunden. eDeutschland wird derzeit teilweise von ePolen besetzt. Um diesen Zustand ein Ende zu setzen brauchen wir dich/euch!

Fakten
Schlage Karrieren als Soldat, Politiker, Unternehmer oder Schriftsteller ein. Du kannst auch alle vier gleichzeitig tun. Das Spiel bietet ein eigenes Pressemodul, in dem täglich Spieler Artikel schreiben um dich und die Welt auf dem laufenden zu halten, was gerade passiert oder um heiße Diskussionen zu starten.

eRep hat derzeit 254.000 Spieler in 69 Staaten. Ihr werdet auch tatsächlich Spieler aus allen im Spiel vorhanden Staaten antreffen. So hat man Kontakt mit Amerikanern, Iranern, Polen, Schweden, Brasilianern, Indoneser und allem was die Welt zu bieten hat, natürlich auch Deutschen 

Wenn ich euer Interesse ein klein wenig wecken konnte, dann schaut doch mal rein 

[hoffe das klingt alles nich zu spießig xD]

eRepublic

Liebe Grüße
Wonne


----------



## Darussios (20. November 2011)

Jo Hallo erstmal, hab mich das letzte mal vor Jahren zu meinen WoW-Zeiten hier blicken lassen im Forum, hab es mittlerweile aufgehört aber egal, das tut nix zur Sache hier, aber ich möchte mal den Thread hier aktualisieren.



> Also worum geht's?
> Ihr seid Bürger eines Staates in der "Neuen Welt". Alle Staaten und ihre Grenzen sind den real existierenden nachempfunden. eDeutschland wird derzeit teilweise von ePolen besetzt. Um diesen Zustand ein Ende zu setzen brauchen wir dich/euch!



Die Grenzen waren vielleicht mal die real existierenden, sie entsprechen diesen nicht mehr zu 100% 
Ansonsten stimmt der Rest soweit, eDeutschland hat derzeit 3 freie Regionen und einen brüchigen Frieden mit ePolen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu den Fakten:

Im Grunde genommen sind es nur noch 3 Grundrichtungen, Soldat, Politiker oder Zeitungsherausgeber, also Schriftsteller.
Das Wirtschaftsmodul wurde umgeändert, die Wirtschaft dient nur noch der Beschaffung von Ingamegeld, um seinen Nahrungsbedarf zu decken und Geld für die Reisen zu haben.

Mittlerweile gibt es zu den Zahlen folgendes zu sagen:
Wir haben 2340 edeutsche Bürger, allerdings ist nur ein Bruchteil, ungefähr 20%, tatsächlich aktiv.
Das hat unter anderem mit unserer Situation zu tun, dass unsere östlichen Nachbarn, die ePolen, uns ständig überfallen haben, so gibt es auch einige eDeutsche, die die eStaatsbürgerschaft gewechselt haben und ins Exil gegangen sind, unser Finanzminister im Spiel ist, staatsbürgerschaftstechnisch, eAmerikaner.

Unsere Nachbarn, die ePolen, haben 15107 Spieler, bei denen werden zwar auch net alle aktiv sein, aber selbst wenn da nur 10% der Spieler aktiv sind, übertreffen sie uns von der Stärke her bei weitem.
ePolen ist, laut eNationenranking, auf Platz 2, eDeutschland hingegen ist nur auf Platz 26, was auch nur daran liegt, dass wir derzeit 3 freie Regionen haben, zu Zeiten der kompletten Besetzung waren wir noch weiter unten.
Die ePolen nützen diese Macht natürlich und sind eine Weltmacht, wie man auf der Karte von oben sieht, haben sie auch Teile der eNiederlande und von eFrankreich in ihrem Besitz, Frankreich musste jetzt einen Vertrag ähnlich dem unseren schließen, um einen Platz auf der Karte zu haben.
Derzeit führen sie zusammen mit ihrem Verbündeten, eSerbien, und ihren restlichen Allianzpartnern der Allianz ONE Krieg in den eUSA und dort sieht es leider auch nicht sonderlich gut aus, ca 50% der eUSA sind besetzt von ONE-Streitkräften repräsentiert durch ePolen und eSerbien.
Im Krieg gegen ONE stehen die beiden Allianzen TERRA und EDEN und diese beiden Allianzen arbeiten zusammen, eDeutschland und eFrankreich sind aktive Mitglieder von TERRA, die eNiederlande sind TERRA zugeneigt und helfen wo sie können, aber keine aktiven Mitglieder, schlichtweg einfach deshalb, weil ePolen die eNiederlande ohne Provokation derselben besetzt hat.

Zur Politik:

Es gibt wie im realen Leben verschiedene Parteien in jedem Land, es gibt manche, die sich reale Parteien oder Organisationen als Namensvorbild genommen haben und es gibt welche, die Spaßparteien sind.
Es gibt derzeit 10 Parteien in eDeutschland, allerdings können nur die fünf größten Parteien Kandidaten für den Kongress eDeutschlands, also für die eRepublik-Version des Bundestages, aufstellen.
Die sechs größten Parteien eDeutschlands sind, von Rang 1 bis Rang 6 geordnet und mit realem (teilweise vermutetem) Vorbild:

*O*pen *M*ind *G*ermany - Liberale, Libertär, reales Vorbild wohl die FDP
Die Steinmetze 	- Totalitär, reales Vorbild erklärt sich von selbst
*B*ad *P*arty - Konservativ-Totalitär, reales Vorbild dürfte die CSU sein, auch wenn sie nicht nur bayrische Interessen vertreten
*K*ommunistische *P*artei *eD*eutschlands 	- Linksextrem-Totalitär, reales Vorbild alter Tage die KPD in der Weimarer Republik
*S*ozialdemokratische *P*artei *eD*eutschlands - Mitte-Links-Libertär, reales Vorbild, dürft ihr dreimal raten wer das wohl ist 
*L*iberal-*P*atriotische *P*artei 	- Mitte-Rechts-Libertär, reales Vorbild ist nicht eindeutig zu bestimmen, eine Mischung aus CDU und FDP

Die Abkürzungsbuchstaben hab ich fett gedruckt, Libertär und Totalitär beschreiben hier in eRepublik einfach nur, ob diese Parteien Wahlen für ihre Parteiposten durchführen oder nicht, denn das Regierungssystem lässt sich nicht umwandeln z.B. in eine Diktatur, die Demokratie ist von der Spielmechanik her vorgeschrieben, so sind z.B. eChina oder eNordkorea genauso demokratisch wie eDeutschland.
Die Parteien sind die politischen Gruppierungen, die ihre Ansichten und Ziele in der Politik umsetzen möchten und wie im realen Leben kommt man ohne Parteimitgliedschaft in der Politik nicht weit.

Die Regierungsorgane sind Kongress und die Regierung.
Jedes Kongressmitglied kann 2 Gesetzesvorschläge pro Legislaturperiode einbringen und der Präsident kann auch Gesetzesvorschläge einbringen.
Gesetze sind in eRepublik, spielmechanisch gesehen, Angelegenheiten wie Steuererhöhungen oder Senkungen, Verteidigungsbündnisschließungen, Amtsenthebung des Präsidenten etc.
Die eDeutsche Community schreibt auch eigene, ausführliche Gesetze mit Paragraphen und arbeitet an einer Verfassung im eDeutschen Forum, die Adresse gibts weiter unten.
Kongressmitglieder können auch Staatsbürgerschaftsanträge annehmen, dies wird aber vom Innenministerium kontrolliert, da auch feindlich gesinnte eAusländer einwandern könnten.
Diese wollen einen Political Take over, PTO abgekürzt und zu deutsch eine feindliche, politische Übernahme, durchführen.
Konkret heißt das, sie versuchen, einen ihrer feindlich gesonnenen eAusländerkollegen auf den Posten des Präsidenten zu bringen, um so dem Land als ganzes den größtmöglichen Schaden zuzufügen, z.B. indem sie das Land aus der Allianz, in unserem Fall, TERRA austreten lassen, Geld vom Staat an das eigene Herkunftsland überweisen etc.

Der Kongress ist also eine ernstzunehmende politische Struktur, hier die aktuelle Zusammensetzung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die zweite hier ist die Regierung, repräsentiert durch den Präsidenten und seine Minister.
Der Präsident kann Kriege erklären, Frieden schließen und Gesetze einbringen, er lenkt das Land.
Dies tut er nicht alleine, so ernennt jeder Präsident Minister, dies geschieht jedoch nicht über das Spiel, sondern über die Communityforen, da vom Spiel keine Minister vorgesehen sind.
Diese Minister erhalten zugriff auf die jeweilige Ressortzeitung ihres Ministeriums und unterstützen den Präsidenten in ihrem jeweiligen Aufgabenbereich.


In eDeutschland gibt es zurzeit:
Das Außenministerium (Dieses kümmert sich um die Botschafter für die jeweiligen Länder, ich persönlich bin unser Botschafter in eKanada, und um die Beziehungen zum Ausland.
Das Verteidigungsministerium (Dieses verwaltet die Bundeswehr, die sich aus mehreren Organen zusammensetzt und gibt die täglichen Kampfbefehle raus)
Das Communityministerium (Es regelt Angelegenheiten wie z.B. die Neulingsunterstützung)
Das Finanzministerium (Dieses verwaltet die Staatsfinanzen und Steuern)
Das Innenministerium (Wie bereits oben beschrieben schützt es das Land vor PTO's)

Desweiteren kann sich der Präsident noch von Beratern unterstützen lassen, die keinem festen Ressort zugewiesen sind.

In eRepublik wird jeden Monat gewählt, die Präsidentenwahlen sind am 5ten jeden Monats.
Die Kongresswahlen sind am 25ten jeden Monats und die Parteipostenwahlen am 15ten jeden Monats.

Zum Militär:

In eRepublik gibt es Krieg am laufenden Band, darauf ist das Spiel ausgerichtet.
Es gibt diverse militärische Gruppierungen, die MU's, einige von ihnen bilden die Bundeswehr, da sie offiziell von der Regierung gegründet wurden und dem Verteidigungsministerium unterstellt sind.
Ein ähnliches Muster findet man in anderen Ländern auch vor, auch sie haben eine staatlich organisierte Armee.
Die restlichen sind die paramilitärischen Gruppierungen, manche sind der militärische Arm einer Partei, so ist es z.B. mit der Roten Armee und der KPeD, bei manchen ist es anders rum, die Bad Company war zuerst da und ihr politischer Arm ist die Bad Party. Beide behaupten, sie wären voneinander unabhängig aber aufgrund der engen Verstrickung schon allein durch die Verwandschaft ist dies zu bezweifeln.

In eRepublik kann der Präsident die Kampagne des Tages, also die für das Land wichtigste Schlacht, bestimmen, sie taucht dann bei allen eDeutschen Bürgern innerhalb der Grenzen eDeutschlands.
Die Bestimmung überlasst er aber in der Regel dem Verteidigungsminister, er gibt dann nur die entsprechenden Befehle raus.
Der Verteidigungsminister gibt über die Ressortzeitung seines Ministeriums mit dem Namen "Wehrverwaltung" auch in Zeitschriftform die täglichen Befehle raus.
Man kann auch abseits der täglichen Befehle kämpfen, dies ist dann aber nicht immer förderlich für das eigene Land.
Ebenso kann man aber auch als Söldner tätig sein.

Im Gegensatz zur Politik kommt man in der militärischen Ebene auch ohne MU-Mitgliedschaft nach oben, allerdings dauert das länger.
MU's bieten deshalb verschiedene Vorteile.
Auch sie können eine Schlacht als die für sie wichtigste bestimmen, das ist dann praktisch wie eine Quest, wie man sie in Classic-WoW zu Hauf hatte.
Dieser Befehl ist die Daily Order und für diese muss man 25 Gegner in der vorgegebenen Kampagne für dein Land besiegen.
Bei den Bundeswehr-MU's deckt sich die Daily Order in der Regel mit der des Verteidigungsministeriums, bei den Paramilitärs kann sie von der Daily Order des Verteidigungsministeriums abweichen.
Als Belohnung erhält man eine Bazooka, die mächtigste Waffe in eRepublik, da sie mit einem Schuss einen Gegner besiegt, und einen Energieriegel, der die volle Gesundheit regeneriert, egal wieviel Gesundheit man verloren hat.
Außerdem lässt sich dieser immer benutzen und net nur, wenn man gerade HP mit Essen regenerieren kann.

Mit Essen kann man immer Leben auffüllen, allerdings unterliegt dies einer Maximalsumme, die abhängig ist vom Rathaus, das man selber besitzt und nach einer Stunde kann man wieder 100 HP mehr regenerieren, vorausgesetzt, man hat genügend Nahrungsmittel auf dem Markt eingekauft.
Die Waffen kann man auch auf dem Markt einkaufen.
Anfängern rate ich, erstmal keine Waffen zu kaufen, da sie mitunter zu teuer für Anfänger sind, holt euch lieber Waffen aus Spendenaktionen, diese gibt es immer mal wieder, so z.B. vom Communityministerium oder von Parteien wie z.B. der LPP.
Die Parteien und das Communityministerium spenden auch Nahrungsmittel, wenn ihr mal welche brauchen solltet.

Die Waffen stärken einen im Kampf, man verursacht mehr Schaden und hat einen größeren Einfluss auf den Kampfverlauf.
Die Seite, die im Kampf mehr Einfluss übt, dominiert den Kampf, dies wird in einer Art Dominanzanzeige angezeigt.
Die Seite, die mehr als 50% Dominanz hat, gewinnt ein Gefecht, eine Kampagne setzt sich aus maximal 15 Gefechten zusammen.
Jedes Gefecht dauert zwei Stunden und die Seite, die als erstes 8 Gefechte für sich entscheidet, gewinnt die ganze Kampagne.

Durch Bündnisse, die Mutual Protection Pacts oder kurz MPP's, können Spieler für Verbündete Nationen kämpfen, ohne in das jeweilige Land reisen zu müssen.
eDeutschland ist verbündet mit den eUSA und so können wir eDeutschen, wenn wir uns in eDeutschland aufhalten, in Schlachten der eUSA kämpfen, ohne in ein Gebiet der eUSA reisen zu müssen.
Dies spart natürlich Reisekosten ein. Die Nationen innerhalb eines Allianzsystems wie TERRA sind allesamt miteinander verbündet, dies ist auch nötig für ein kosteneffizientes und reibungsloses Funktionieren und Bestehen einer Allianz.

Im Kampf kann man diverse Ränge aufsteigen, je höher man im Rangsystem ist, desto mehr Schaden richtet man beim Feind an, da man für jeden aufgestiegenen Rang einen Schadensbonus von 5% erhält.
Dies bemerkt man allerdings nicht direkt, da man immer etwa gleichstarke Gegner vom Spiel zugewiesen bekommt, sofern sie vorhanden sind.#
Ab gewissen Rangpositionen kann man auch für einen Captainposten in einer MU zur Wahl antreten, die Captains einer MU werden auch monatlich neu gewählt.
Ein Captain befehligt ein Regiment seiner MU, indem auch er eine Daily Order rausgeben kann, wovon er aber in der Regel selten Gebrauch machen wird, da nur die MU-Kommandeure Zugriff auf die täglichen Befehle der ganzen Allianz haben.
Außerdem kümmert er sich um die Mitglieder seines Regiments und schmeißt, bei Bedarf, inaktive Mitglieder raus um so aktiven Neulingen Platz zu machen, damit die MU effizienter läuft.

Zur Kommunikation und Community:

In eRepublik kann man eine eigene Zeitung gründen und Nachrichten selber schreiben oder sich darauf beschränken, die Nachrichten anderer zu lesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Artikel gehören Verschiedenen Kategorien wie "Soziales und Unterhaltung" oder "Kampfbefehle" an, im Bild ist dieser Filter aber nicht zu sehen, da ich sie mir ungeachtet der Kategorie anzeigen lasse.
Es gibt die staatlichen Zeitungen wie z.B. "Words of eGermany", die Zeitung des Außenministeriums, Parteizeitungen wie "Progress und Prosperity", die Zeitung der LPP und es gibt private Zeitungen wie z.B. das eInfoblatt.
In diesen Artikeln werden aktuelle Ereignisse, Handlungsvorschläge, Kritiken, Meinungen des Autors etc. niedergeschrieben, das schaut ihr euch dann am besten selber im Spiel an 

Die eDeutsche Community organisiert sich über Foren und IRC.
Das allgemeine eDeutsche Forum: http://egermany.kienetz.de/
Dann gibt es Parteiforen, ich kenne zurzeit nur eines: http://www.puls-edeutschland.de/
Die Facebook-Seite eDeutschlands: http://www.facebook....lik.Deutschland

Zum IRC gelangt ihr über die entsprechende Schaltfläche an der oberen Leiste des allgemeinen eDeutschen-Forums.
Dort gibt es viele, verschiedene Chatkanäle der einzelnen Ministerien, MU's, Parteien, Regierungsorganisationen etc etc.
Kurz gesagt also eine Menge.
Durch das klicken der Schaltfläche wird man automatisch in den allgemeinen eDeutschen Chatkanal #edeutschland geleitet, dort könnt ihr, wenn ihr Fragen haben solltet, sie stellen, dies könnt ihr aber auch im Forum tun.
Speziell für Neulinge gibt es im Forum ein Mentorenprogramm, Neulinge können dort sich einen Mentor suchen und von denen gibt es genug, dieser kümmert sich um euch, wenn ihr also Fragen habt oder mal Nahrungsmittel oder dergleichen braucht, wendet euch an euren Mentor und er wird sich um euch kümmern und eure Fragen beantworten und wenn er kann, euch Nahrungsmittel spenden, sofern ihr nach welchen fragt.

Das eigene Land und die Währung:

Man hat sein eigenes Privatland, auf dem man Farmen, Fabriken, etc. errichtet.
Mit den erhaltenen Waren kann man sich selber versorgen oder sie verkaufen, um so an Geld zu kommen.
So kann man sich selber Waffen und Essen herstellen.
Den Euro gibt es in eRepublik nicht, jedes Land hat seine eigene Währung, bei uns die D-Mark, im Spiel abgekürzt als DEM und dann gibt es noch Gold als Währung.
Gold kann man sich mit realem Geld wie auch mit der Spielwährung kaufen.
Für die verschiedenen Währungen gibt es den Devisenmarkt, auf dem man eine Summe einer Währung in eine Summe einer anderen Währung umtauschen kann.

Warum empfehle ich eRepublik:

-Es ist mal was völlig anderes, nicht das übliche "Bau dir ein Reich auf" oder sonstwas.
-Es gibt eine Community, in der man sich gegenseitig hilft.
-Man kann soviel Zeit investieren wie man will, persönlich verliert man keinen Besitz oder sonstwas, wenn man nicht mitten in der Nacht online kommt und kämpft (Beispiele: Ogame, Stämme etc.)
aber man kann sich auch in der Materie vertiefen, wenn man es will.
-Die Community erweitert das Spiel um Features wie Verfassungen, Verträge etc. allein über IRC und Foren und man tauscht sich sehr viel aus, soziale Kontakte werden gefördert.
-Man muss nicht Premiumaccounts, spezielle Gebäude oder sonstwas kaufen, man muss also keinerlei reales Geld investieren, um voranzukommen, wenn man es nicht will, es geht auch ganz ohne.

Ich bedanke mich erstmal, wenn ihr das alles durchgelesen habt und wenn ich euer Interesse geweckt habe und ihr mitwirken wollt, benutzt diesen Link hier:

Zu eRepublik

Mein Name im Spiel ist Brando H, wenn ihr Fragen haben solltet 

Mfg


----------



## Deniiis (16. Januar 2012)

hört sich echt interessant an...


----------



## Darussios (16. Januar 2012)

Ist es auch, zumindest für mich und viele andere 

Mittlerweile hat sich in den 3 Monaten viel getan.
eDeutschland wurde komplett von der epolnischen Herrschaft befreit und ePolen wurde gestürzt.
Zusätzlich habe wir Tirol und Vorarlberg von eÖsterreich erobert und sind mit eDänemark eine Union eingegangen, wir bilden jetzt die eDeutsch-eDänische Union.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ONE ist insgesamt abgestürzt und stark in Bedrängnis geraten, die eTürkei, eines der stärksten Mitglieder von ONE, ist zu EDEN, der Partnerallianz von TERRA, übergelaufen und zu einem wertvollen Verbündeten geworden.
Doch die ePolen wollen wieder Ressourcenboni ergattern und marschieren ab morgen wieder bei uns ein.
Sie sind uns immernoch zahlenmäßig weit überlegen, um also das irgendwann mal ausgleichen zu können, brauchen wir eure Unterstützung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem könnt ihr denen einen Denkzettel verpassen, die ePolen sind nur so stark geworden, weil sie vor langer Zeit mit antideutschen Klischees RL-Polen aufgehetzt haben, damit diese mit eRepublik anfangen und uns in eRepublik fertig machen. Slogans wie "Rache für 1939" und dergleichen.
Verpasst allen, die alte Wunden aufreißen wollen, so einen Denkzettel und hilft uns im Kampf gegen die erneut drohende epolnische Unterdrückung.

Hier gehts zu eRepublik

Mfg


----------

